# Clink/Clang noise



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Like I also begin in my threads..Ive searched..I know better.

Ive had this problem for months..everytime I hit a bump all you hear is cling/cling from the back, people have told me this might be my shocks/struts..but I got them changed (regular maintenance) and the noise is still there. At first I thought it was the exhaust hangers but it wasnt..nothing in the exhaust system. Ive searched for that noise and I just cant find it. Im thinking it has to do with my suspension..if Im wrong just be nice and move me to the right section  Thanks.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Have you done any suspensions mods to your car (i.e. lowering)? Because sometimes that noise on a lowered car is due to the exhaust pipe coming in contact with the rear axle.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Have you done any suspensions mods to your car (i.e. lowering)? Because sometimes that noise on a lowered car is due to the exhaust pipe coming in contact with the rear axle.


When I changed the struts I put on the lowering springs..but the clanging was there before that. I dont know if my axles being kind of bad has anything to do with this,


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> When I changed the struts I put on the lowering springs..but the clanging was there before that. I dont know if my axles being kind of bad has anything to do with this,


When you checked the exhaust hangers, did you also check the condition of the heat shield above it? If it's a loud, hollow sounding clanging or a clinking noise that sounds like a buzz, you may want to go recheck that (start from under the intake manifold and go all the way to above the muffler. That way you'll notice if any of the connecting bolts between the pieces of the heat shield are gone as well).


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

The clink- clang noise is normal. As mention by the nissan techncian the sound is cause by their multilink suspension design, ie. whenever you hit the hump, the entire rear swing together.

Correct me if i were wrong.

Eric


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

uk19xx said:


> The clink- clang noise is normal. As mention by the nissan techncian the sound is cause by their multilink suspension design, ie. whenever you hit the hump, the entire rear swing together.
> 
> Correct me if i were wrong.
> 
> Eric


My car doesn't make that noise. Nor do any of the B14s I've seen so far.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> My car doesn't make that noise. Nor do any of the B14s I've seen so far.


If that is true then perhaps al the Nissan in Asian region have the same problem.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

uk19xx said:


> If that is true then perhaps al the Nissan in Asian region have the same problem.


No, not quite. None of the Lucino owners that I know have that problem.

I don't think you know enough about your problem to be able to blame Nissan for them.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

no noise here. b14, tein ss, motivational rear mount.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

It cant happen on all B14's..I think this is a problem for the new B15's.

It never made this noise before when I just got the car, it happened maybe a month or so after I got my muffler welded on. Then after changing my exhaust system, it was still there. As well as when I changed my shocks/struts and springs..the noise was there.


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> No, not quite. None of the Lucino owners that I know have that problem.
> 
> I don't think you know enough about your problem to be able to blame Nissan for them.


I did not blame them at all ! 

They omit it themselves.

Eric


----------

